# did vw make any rwd cars?



## jbell (Sep 7, 2002)

did vw make any rwd cars?


----------



## RubberDubbie (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (jbell)*

EVERYONE made RWD cars at one point...what year were you born in???


[Modified by RubberDubbie, 9:59 PM 4-9-2003]


----------



## vwdriver69 (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (RubberDubbie)*

quote:[HR][/HR]EVERYONE made RWD cars at one point...what year were you born in???[HR][/HR]​


----------



## spcycle (Sep 2, 2000)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (jbell)*

millions.
rear engine, too!


----------



## MagicNinjaVR6 (Dec 27, 2000)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (vwdriver69)*

yeah, I think they may have made a few..... million


----------



## jbell (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (MagicNinjaVR6)*

besides that, lol.


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (jbell)*

quote:[HR][/HR]besides that, lol. [HR][/HR]​hehehe...do you mean pre-1979 (& in some cases, still making them) or after







?
bill


----------



## DohRado (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (jbell)*

everything else aircooled


----------



## jbell (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (jebglx)*

i mean like.. something that i can drive. i love the vw name, but it sucks that the corrado was fwd.


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (jbell)*

beetle, karmann ghia, the thing, microbus, 412...um...can't think of anything else.
basically, anything after the rabbit is front wheel, front engine, watercooled
bill (right?)


----------



## maximus_manx (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (jbell)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i love the vw name, but it sucks that the corrado was fwd.







[HR][/HR]​ Oh, I just gotta hear the reasoning behind THAT statement.....


----------



## DohRado (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (jbell)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i mean like.. something that i can drive. i love the vw name, but it sucks that the corrado was fwd.







[HR][/HR]​are you related to hawc?


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (jebglx)*

except for the Vanagon, some iterations were Rear engine Rear wheel drive, watercooled. (wasserboxer)
What do you mean somthing you can drive? You can drive a Superbeetle! or a Karmann Ghia. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by MGQ, 11:22 PM 4-9-2003]


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

hey now...let's be kind...
bill
quote:[HR][/HR]except for the Vanagon, some iterations were Rear engine Rear wheel drive, watercooled. (wasserboxer)[HR][/HR]​watercooled? really? do you remember what models? 
thanks
bill


----------



## Snowdog (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (jebglx)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hey now...let's be kind...
bill
except for the Vanagon, some iterations were Rear engine Rear wheel drive, watercooled. (wasserboxer)
watercooled? really? do you remember what models? 
thanks
bill[HR][/HR]​From 83 onward the type 2 was watercooled, with either gas or Diesel engines. you can also order kits from South Africa, with a 2.0 engine and all the hardware to install it, its a bolt in being VWSA still makes (or made, not sure) rear engine buses using the 2.0.

http://www.tiico.com/prod04.htm



[Modified by Snowdog, 10:44 PM 4-9-2003]


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (jbell)*

All aircooled cars.
All Vanagons (some watercooled).
All Syncro and 4Motion (and Audi Quattro) cars are both FWD and RWD.


----------



## ClownCar (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (RubberDubbie)*

quote:[HR][/HR]EVERYONE made RWD cars at one point...what year were you born in???

[Modified by RubberDubbie, 9:59 PM 4-9-2003][HR][/HR]​I'm pretty sure that Saab has never made a RWD car.


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (ClownCar)*

quote:[HR][/HR]EVERYONE made RWD cars at one point...what year were you born in???

[Modified by RubberDubbie, 9:59 PM 4-9-2003]
I'm pretty sure that Saab has never made a RWD car.[HR][/HR]​I'm wondering...has Audi ever?


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (Big M)*

quote:[HR][/HR]EVERYONE made RWD cars at one point...what year were you born in???
[Modified by RubberDubbie, 9:59 PM 4-9-2003]

I'm pretty sure that Saab has never made a RWD car.

I'm wondering...has Audi ever?[HR][/HR]​The forrunners to audi did. Auto union or horch or whatever switched to FWD in the 30's IIRC


----------



## Rook (Feb 3, 2001)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (jbell)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i mean like.. *something that i can drive*. i love the vw name, but it sucks that the corrado was fwd.







[HR][/HR]​I'd really like to know what is keeping you from driving a beetle...


----------



## FiveAinOne (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (Rook)*

I think he meant something he can drive without feeling embarrased in front of his peers. You know how it's like in highschool. Not every teen thinks a loud 50 year air-cooled car is cool. Not sure how vw name and corrado as fwd relates though.










[Modified by FiveAinOne, 11:18 PM 4-9-2003]


----------



## DEUCE SLUICE (Sep 11, 1999)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (FiveAinOne)*

dude i rocked a 73 Super in high school, and all the ladies thought my car was the hottest of them all.

too bad i have no play, or i could have made a killing!


----------



## Bartnik (Oct 26, 2000)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (90CorradoG60)*

All air-cooled VWs are rear-wheel drive.
Also, all Vanagons up until the end of production in 1991 are rear-wheel drive except for the Syncro models which were AWD.
From '83.5 on all Vanagons were water-cooled, rear engine, flat 4. 1.9L through '85, and 2.1L from '86-'91.
In '82 and '83 (in the U.S.) you could get a Vanagon with the 1.6L 50hp Rabbit diesel engine, inline 4 & water-cooled.
The first Vanagons '80-'83 had the same 2.0L air-cooled flat 4 as the last Buses.


----------



## gtivr4 (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (FiveAinOne)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think he meant something he can drive without feeling embarrased in front of his peers. You know how it's like in highschool. Not every teen thinks a loud 50 year air-cooled car is cool.[HR][/HR]​I would think you would get plenty of attention. Sure a standard beetle is extremely slow by modern standards, but there is a huge aftermarket, and power is always upgradeable in those things. You would definitely get plenty of attention with a nicely modified beetle.


----------



## Taimar2 (Jun 9, 2001)

If you went to Brazil you'd find a VW 1500 - which is really a Hillman Avenger. That was Front engined with rear wheel drive. But you probably wouldn't want one, or you could try looking for it in it's American incarnation - the 1971-1973 Plymouth Cricket.
I don't know why it sucks that the Corrado is FWD. Sounds to me like somebody doesn't know very much.


----------



## Chris V (Feb 13, 2001)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (gtivr4)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think he meant something he can drive without feeling embarrased in front of his peers. You know how it's like in highschool. Not every teen thinks a loud 50 year air-cooled car is cool.
I would think you would get plenty of attention. Sure a standard beetle is extremely slow by modern standards, but there is a huge aftermarket, and power is always upgradeable in those things. You would definitely get plenty of attention with a nicely modified beetle.[HR][/HR]​Exactly.
Anyone who makes fun of you in a nicely modded Beetle is not worht talking to. Or even more, anyone who makes fun of something like these:


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (jebglx)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
bill (right?)[HR][/HR]​yup, you got your name correct this time


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (DUTCHMANia)*

So the real question here is, is there any front engine/RWD VW that is not a rebadged Hillman or Toyota? Yes, there is one. Only one. And it even has a straight 6 engine!!
























The new generation is a rebadged Mercedes, driven by VW engines.


----------



## VR6Stress (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (jebglx)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hey now...let's be kind...
bill
except for the Vanagon, some iterations were Rear engine Rear wheel drive, watercooled. (wasserboxer)
watercooled? really? do you remember what models? 
thanks
bill[HR][/HR]​don't think it bill....don't think it....you do want to get out of the right lane once in awhile don't you?


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (PerL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So the real question here is, is there any front engine/RWD VW that is not a rebadged Hillman or Toyota? Yes, there is one. Only one. And it even has a straight 6 engine!!
[HR][/HR]​The AWD VWs that are available today are both FWD and RWD.


----------



## MEIN_VW (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (jbell)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i mean like.. something that i can drive. i love the vw name, but it sucks that the corrado was fwd.







[HR][/HR]​That's exactly the kind of stupid comment I'd expect from a 17 year-old.
Here's a thought, why don't you try driving a Corrado before you make an assumption like that?



[Modified by MEIN_VW, 11:56 AM 4-10-2003]


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (MEIN_VW)*

What about the SP2?


----------



## kyokoris (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (atomicalex)*









i'd so hit that..... drooooooooool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Alex W (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (kyokoris)*

What model is that? I've never seen one of those before. It's very cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rook (Feb 3, 2001)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (Alex W)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What model is that? I've never seen one of those before. It's very cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Seconded!
What the hell IS that! Its fawking COOL!


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (Rook)*

It's a Type III notchback. They also came in Fastback and Squareback variants. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'd love one too.


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (Rook)*

I'm not 100% sure, but I believe they're called *Type III Notchback*


----------



## Chris V (Feb 13, 2001)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (Orjan)*

Yup. The sedan form of this very common VW...
























And of course the Fastback version:


----------



## maximus_manx (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (atomicalex)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What about the SP2?[HR][/HR]​The SP2 is all Type 3 under the skin, and the topic starter has too small of a pee-pee to be caught driving an aircooler.


----------



## maximus_manx (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (maximus_manx)*

Ooops! I meant the thread starter "is too insecure." Freudian slip.


----------



## n1ck (May 27, 2002)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (maximus_manx)*

Type III's are so damned awesome. Any good resources for info?


----------



## jbell (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (MEIN_VW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i mean like.. something that i can drive. i love the vw name, but it sucks that the corrado was fwd.








That's exactly the kind of stupid comment I'd expect from a 17 year-old.
Here's a thought, why don't you try driving a Corrado before you make an assumption like that?

[Modified by MEIN_VW, 11:56 AM 4-10-2003][HR][/HR]​wtf are you talking about?


----------



## MEIN_VW (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (jbell)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
wtf are you talking about?







[HR][/HR]​Yes, that's _exactly_ what I'm talking about.


----------



## jbell (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (MEIN_VW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
wtf are you talking about?








Yes, that's _exactly_ what I'm talking about. [HR][/HR]​is it fwd? yes. then shut up.


----------



## gtivr4 (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (jbell)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
wtf are you talking about?








Yes, that's _exactly_ what I'm talking about. 
is it fwd? yes. then shut up. [HR][/HR]​Why is the fact that its FWD a major problem? Its widely regarded as a great handling car.


----------



## jbell (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (gtivr4)*

because i want a rwd car. regardless of hangling properties and such. 
i never said why or anything, just that i would prefer that the corrado had been rwd.


----------



## TurboNasty (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (jbell)*

Its FWD to protect Jetta TDIs.


----------



## MEIN_VW (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (jbell)*

quote:[HR][/HR]is it fwd? yes. then shut up. [HR][/HR]​Watch your mouth junior.


----------



## jbell (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (MEIN_VW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]is it fwd? yes. then shut up. 
Watch your mouth junior.[HR][/HR]​ok "old man" ..
just go away.


----------



## Snowdog (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (Alex W)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What model is that? I've never seen one of those before. It's very cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Type 3 notchback. Type 3's came in three bodystyles, the notchback, shown above, the 
Fastback 








and the squareback

















D'oh. too slow, thats what i get for starting to reply, then getting distracted by a phone call , by the time i come back, 20 more posts











[Modified by Snowdog, 3:49 PM 4-10-2003]


----------



## ClownCar (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (jbell)*

Moved to General VW Forum


----------



## blackGTi03 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (ClownCar)*

The porsche 924. its all volkswagen and audi except for the badge








thats mine before it caught on fire


----------



## Kafer 53 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (Snowdog)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What model is that? I've never seen one of those before. It's very cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Type 3 notchback. Type 3's came in three bodystyles, the notchback, shown above, the 
Fastback 
[HR][/HR]​4...don't forget the Type 3 Ghia


----------



## zenfish (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (ClownCar)*

i wouldnt mind a front engine rear drive VW, but then again i like drifting and such, but VW has pleanty of other qualities which make up for it! thats what i keep the 240sx around for anyhow!


----------



## Rook (Feb 3, 2001)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (jbell)*

quote:[HR][/HR]is it fwd? yes. then shut up. 
Watch your mouth junior.
ok "old man" ..
just go away. [HR][/HR]​You should be a little bit more respectful to someone who has as much seniority here as MEIN_VW has.
Btw, I owned a Corrado, two actually, one was quite fast. They're very fun cars and their major fault is not the fact that they're FWD, its the fact that they're unreliable. (FWD is just #2)


----------



## ZackaryMac (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (Rook)*

Correct me if I am wrong, but the Notchback was only available in Canada, and not the US.


----------



## maximus_manx (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: did vw make any rwd cars? (ZackaryMac)*

I'm not sure about Canada, but the Notchbacks(and Type 3 Ghias as well) were never sold here by dealers. All those you see stateside were "gray market" cars, or servicemen's European souvenirs.
I think the thread starter really peed in the pool by putting down aircooleds & Corrados.....This is really not the place to do that. He may have a better chance of finding a RWD Corrado than making friends on the forums.


----------

